# How much juice can I mix with 10ml of concentrate?



## Amy (9/9/17)

Hi 

I am trying to justify starting to do diy on juice. I am just wondering how much liquid can I mix with 10ml of concentrate?

I am going to start off with just mixing simple single flavor juices so would be like vanilla cupcake and red velvet cake.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (9/9/17)

There is no set amount that you can mix as different flavours have different potency levels. Flv Rich Cinnamon is strong enough at 0.1%, some of the weaker RF VG flavours would require 10-12% to register at the same strength. However, as a general guide to give an idea of ballparks, current DIY recipes use around the 10% total flavouring mark. So 10ml of flavour would make around 100ml of juice. Flavours vary from around R25 up to R75 for 10ml, although most are clustered around the R35-R45 mark. Taking the high end average of R45, that means 100ml of juice would cost you around R45 just for flavours. You would then need to add the price of nicotine, VG, PG and bottle. You can budget DIY at R1 per ml and you should be safe.

I would advise against mixing single flavours. There are very few flavours which provide a satisfying vape on their own. There are numerous recipes that use only two or three flavours and you will get much better juices from them at much the same cost.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 7 | Informative 2


----------



## Strontium (9/9/17)

Single flavours don't work very well, they're one dimensional. Go to ELR and try out some simple 2-3 flavour recipes. 
As for percentages, they vary greatly, there are real bangers that use as little as 5% total flavour right up to some using 20%. 
As for cost effectiveness, you will save a ton of money by diying. It's about a fifth of the price vs buying commercial juice. And imo tastes far superior.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Amy (9/9/17)

Thank you. I will look into recipes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (9/9/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/1-or-2-flavour-diy-recipes.t30441/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Amy (9/9/17)

What is the best base to take your nicotine in? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (9/9/17)

PG. It is much easier to work with. You have to shake VG nic for ages. The only time I'd use VG nic is if I had a PG sensitivity. If you like really high VG juices, like 80/20, it's probably better to use VG nic as well. The flavourings are suspended in PG so it's difficult to hit a low PG level with both PG-based flavours and nic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Amy (9/9/17)

My internet is off here in harties when it comes back on I will do a bit of research.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (9/9/17)

Amy said:


> Thank you. I will look into recipes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Amy, I hijacked this thread over here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/newbie-wanting-to-mix.t40030/
The guys here were very helpful with information and suggestions and I'm having a blast with the DIY experience so far.
The cost savings are immense in the long run. You have some startup costs as you will need bottles, bases and concentrates (and I would recommend a digital scale).

As an example of costs, one of my favorite simple recipes, D Cream (2% Fuji FA, 8% Vanilla Bean Ice Cream TFA) works out to R35/100ml.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amy (9/9/17)

Thank you @TheV will check out the link. I have to cut costs at this stage for vaping. Been struggling to find a new job after leaving my old job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV (9/9/17)

Amy said:


> Thank you @TheV will check out the link. I have to cut costs at this stage for vaping. Been struggling to find a new job after leaving my old job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no, good luck with the job hunt! I wish you all the best.

DIY is certainly a great budget friendly option and I'm sure will be extremely applicable to your current situation.
The trickiest part (because of personal preference) is finding a recipe (or 2) that suits you.
That being said, so far, I've only mixed up 1 that is not really to my liking.

Just a note about my cost mentioned above: I don't vape any nicotine so my cost is slightly lower than it would be with nicotine. R35/100ml without would be about R43/100ml with 3mg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amy (9/9/17)

I have some twinkies in mind and red velvet cake. I really enjoyd twink'd from nostalgia and vape kings red velvet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/9/17)

Go for it @Amy . DIY is a lot of fun and the savings are fantastic. Just keep it simple in the beginning. Follow the advice of forum members such as @RichJB and @TheV . Look at their advice given in other threads, as well as by people such as @KZOR. 

*In my opinion many new vapers give up because of the high cost of juice. 
*
750 ml of ejuice would cost around R 3 250 (calculated at R 130/ 30ml bottle). A 750ml bottle of 12 year old Glenfiddich single malt whiskey would cost you about R 400. Makes you think !

DIY your own ejuice will cost you less than the 12 year old Glanfiddich.

Good luck with the mixing, and hopefully with a new job.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erinelliott (5/5/19)

RichJB said:


> There is no set amount that you can mix as different flavours have different potency levels. Flv Rich Cinnamon is strong enough at 0.1%, some of the weaker RF VG flavours would require 10-12% to register at the same strength. However, as a general guide to give an idea of ballparks, current DIY recipes use around the 10% total flavouring mark. So 10ml of flavour would make around 100ml of juice. Flavours vary from around R25 up to R75 for 10ml, although most are clustered around the R35-R45 mark. Taking the high end average of R45, that means 100ml of juice would cost you around R45 just for flavours. You would then need to add the price of nicotine, VG, PG and bottle. You can budget DIY at R1 per ml and you should be safe.
> 
> I would advise against mixing single flavours. There are very few flavours which provide a satisfying vape on their own. There are numerous recipes that use only two or three flavours and you will get much better juices from them at much the same cost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erinelliott (5/5/19)

How much flavoring would I mix with pg juice to make my own cartridges? Inside a kit eight now but I'm thinkg of buying the pg to make my own but I dont know what the ratio would be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (5/5/19)

Erinelliott said:


> How much flavoring would I mix with pg juice to make my own cartridges? Inside a kit eight now but I'm thinkg of buying the pg to make my own but I dont know what the ratio would be


Hi and welcome to the forum @Erinelliott . Have a look at our diy juice pages which are grouped according to flavor profile. Think you may find some answers there.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------

